# Old country Pecos review



## saynaw

Looking into getting a old country Pecos smoker what mods have you done and overall review for one


----------



## gary s

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a wet and windy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## seenred

Hello saynaw and welcome!  Sorry...Gary must not have read your post, since his reply didn't address your question.  I don't own one of those pits myself, but I've heard good things about them.

There are quite a few Old Country pit owners on these forums, so hopefully some will be along to help you out.  In the meantime, take a look at the links below.  There may be answers to all your questions if you do a little browsing.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=old+country+pecos

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162603/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-owners-thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242405/oklahoma-joe-smoker-vs-old-country-pecos

The first link was the result of my search.  This is a great feature of our board format.  Just go to the little magnifying glass icon at the top right of the page, click to open a search window and type what you are searching for...you'll get all the threads ever created here that have those keywords in the thread.  I simply typed "Old Country Pecos", 

Hope that helps...

Red


----------



## gary s

I'm sorry for not addressing your question, I did read your post but not familiar with that smoker.

However I should have directed you to someone that could help you.

Thanks Red for coming to the rescue. Just haven't been up to par lately I need to pay better attention

Gary


----------



## gr0uch0

saynaw said:


> Looking into getting a old country Pecos smoker what mods have you done and overall review for one


Go to an Academy near you and kick tires on it.  It's a good, well built entry level smoker that is much better constructed that those in the same category.  See if you can find an old model Wrangler (not the Wrangler II):  it's really well put together, and is a step up from the Pecos.  Looks like they've discontinued it, but some stores will still have them around.  Good luck.


----------



## saynaw

I went and seen them great looking smoker but I seen a grill I have never seen on any thread or website do believe the name is a catillina it's about the size of a pecos end to end firebox and cooking chamber include,but it's just a cooking no fire box and it's the same price 399 I'm looking on how I can order one from old country if 7 can't order one will see if I can get one wielse together


----------



## saynaw

Just just to put it in perspective it's about the size of a Brazos without the Firebox


----------



## geezer

gary s said:


> I'm sorry for not addressing your question, I did read your post but not familiar with that smoker.
> 
> However I should have directed you to someone that could help you.
> 
> Thanks Red for coming to the rescue. Just haven't been up to par lately I need to pay better attention
> 
> Gary


Don't we all.


----------



## seenred

gary s said:


> I'm sorry for not addressing your question, I did read your post but not familiar with that smoker.
> However I should have directed you to someone that could help you.
> Thanks Red for coming to the rescue. Just haven't been up to par lately I need to pay better attention
> 
> Gary



It's all good Gary...I know what you mean.  Most times I can't get my s#%t together...then when I do manage to get it together, I usually forget what I was gonna do with it... :hit:

Red


----------



## gr0uch0

SeenRed said:


> It's all good Gary...I know what you mean. Most times I can't get my s#%t together...then when I do manage to get it together, I usually forget what I was gonna do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red


The mind's the second thing that goes:  it's just that I forgot what the hell the first one is....


----------



## gary s

SeenRed said:


> It's all good Gary...I know what you mean. Most times I can't get my s#%t together...then when I do manage to get it together, I usually forget what I was gonna do with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red


Well the main thing is You got him covered

Thanks Buddy

Gary


----------



## saynaw

Were can I get tuning plates for a old country Pecos


----------



## gr0uch0

saynaw said:


> Were can I get tuning plates for a old country Pecos



Any place that will sell you 1/4" thick by 4" or 5" wide steel.  You can cut to the length you need.  Someone recently stopped in a machine shop close to them, & got them cut to length for $5 each.


----------



## saynaw

20170312_110112.jpg



__ saynaw
__ Mar 12, 2017
__ 1


----------



## saynaw

20170312_110310.jpg



__ saynaw
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## saynaw

20170312_110218.jpg



__ saynaw
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## saynaw

My new grill a old country cantina xxl need to get a firebox fabricated and welded on need help with figuring out the dimensions of Firebox should be


----------



## ChubbyChuck

saynaw, did you ever get a firebox fabricated?  Very interested to hear how it went. Has a WSM 18 now but have been exhaustively researching stick burners. Love the bravos or a horizon classic. But this could save me some coin and I have friends who can do metal work.


----------

